# Snake, spider warning after floods



## News Bot (Dec 12, 2010)

RESIDENTS across central New South Wales are returning to their flood-ravaged homes with the promise of dry weather for the next week.

*Published On:* 12-Dec-10 08:48 AM
*Source:* AAP via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## lizardman59 (Dec 12, 2010)

mmmmm good thing im not in NSW


----------



## Reptile-Man (Dec 12, 2010)

yep.


----------



## sammy09 (Dec 12, 2010)

lucky me


----------



## Asharee133 (Dec 12, 2010)

i live on a flood plain! woo


----------

